# Ever attended a tryout because of a posting here?



## timbuck (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm curious how many people have seen a tryout posted on this board and decided to attend a tryout.
Were you already interested in the club, but didn't know when the tryout was?
Or did you see "X Club looking for impact players" and think "That's just what we are looking for.  Let's tryout."


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 8, 2018)

soccer announcement discussion board on facebook are a more comprehensive resource of tryouts in the LA/OC area, not to mention camps which are taking place.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Jan 8, 2018)

We haven't necessarily done a tryout because of a message here, but have contacted a couple coaches (of teams we were already aware of) after seeing them post on the old board that they were looking for players.


----------



## Sparky9 (Jan 8, 2018)

DD was invited to a tryout by PM though the old forum and ended up on that team for 2+ yrs.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jan 8, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I'm curious how many people have seen a tryout posted on this board and decided to attend a tryout.
> Were you already interested in the club, but didn't know when the tryout was?
> Or did you see "X Club looking for impact players" and think "That's just what we are looking for.  Let's tryout."


Yes.  Both for a guesting opportunity a while back and a club we were curious about but didn't realize a tryout was coming up.


----------



## Primetime (Jan 8, 2018)

The last two seasons I've had at least about 8-9 players come tryout after contacting me through posts I made on here.   Some of who are still on the team.   If it gets me even one player that makes it to the roster then it's worth the 10 seconds it takes.


----------



## Technician72 (Jan 8, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I'm curious how many people have seen a tryout posted on this board and decided to attend a tryout.
> Were you already interested in the club, but didn't know when the tryout was?
> Or did you see "X Club looking for impact players" and think "That's just what we are looking for.  Let's tryout."


Both my DD's have guested several times due to opportunities present through this forum, and they've attended private tryouts on occasion when our family has decided to test the waters.

As a team manager I've used both this forum and the message boards on Facebook to get the word out when looking for players for our teams and have had a few parents contact me and their DD's have come out. I have found this forum to be real beneficial for the tryouts / looks one can get through a normal practice as opposed to massive club tryouts where kids can get lost in the mix.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes


----------



## mirage (Jan 9, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> soccer announcement discussion board on facebook are a more comprehensive resource of tryouts in the LA/OC area, not to mention camps which are taking place.


There is a such a thing??

I know its hard to believe but there are people that are not on Facebook, including myself.

Our experience has been that we intentionally avoid tryouts.  We go direct to the coach of the team of interest and have workout sessions.


----------



## Desert619 (Jan 9, 2018)

My daughter guessed in a tournament because someone here posted they were looking for guest players. It was her and a friend and they both made an impact on that team during that tournament.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes, and DD played for the coach for two years.  Coach was a great influence on her and helped her get a $14,000 Soccer scholarship per year to play college soccer.


----------



## sandshark (Jan 15, 2018)

No


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2018)

Yep..


----------



## Josep (Jan 15, 2018)

Nope.  I dont recommend going to tryouts.  It’s a cattle call.  Go to a practice.  Do the work, find the good coach you think could be a good fit, drop him or her an email.  Attend a practice and audition in a group of 13-18 kids.  Much better than that staged event with 120 kids.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Jan 16, 2018)

Josep said:


> Nope.  I dont recommend going to tryouts.  It’s a cattle call.  Go to a practice.  Do the work, find the good coach you think could be a good fit, drop him or her an email.  Attend a practice and audition in a group of 13-18 kids.  Much better than that staged event with 120 kids.


You bring up a good separate question.  How many of us had a kid go blind to one of these "cattle calls" and actually get a spot on the team? If there were two groups did they end up on the "A-team"?

Speaking of ourselves, my kid only did one of these "cattle call" tryouts at U12.  Very first year of club soccer and ended up in the "A-team" group.  We never planned on leaving that team and my kid ended up injured at the end of the season the year we "left" (team disbanded) so missed tryouts completely.  This led to the aforementioned contact the coach and attend practice to find a team that fit.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 16, 2018)

fotos4u2 said:


> You bring up a good separate question.  How many of us had a kid go blind to one of these "cattle calls" and actually get a spot on the team? If there were two groups did they end up on the "A-team"?
> 
> Speaking of ourselves, my kid only did one of these "cattle call" tryouts at U12.  Very first year of club soccer and ended up in the "A-team" group.  We never planned on leaving that team and my kid ended up injured at the end of the season the year we "left" (team disbanded) so missed tryouts completely.  This led to the aforementioned contact the coach and attend practice to find a team that fit
> Answer is no to the original question. To the second question, we have never attended an open tryout for a perspective team.  For the three teams we have played for, we contacted the coach directly (prior to open tryouts) and attended a practice.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 16, 2018)

No to the original question. To the second question, we have played for three clubs. Each time we contacted the coach directly and arranged to attend a regular practice.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 16, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> No to the original question. To the second question, we have played for three clubs. Each time we contacted the coach directly and arranged to attend a regular practice.


What made you decide to reach out to those 3 clubs/coaches?


----------

